# Recommendations for a Sewing machine



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 23, 2011)

Starting my fursuit soon, so I obviously would like a sewing machine.  I need some good suggestions!

Obviously it must be able to sew heavy duty fur and such, and have a decent variety of stitches. I'm also looking for it to be easy to use for beginners, and cost efficient (if possible).  I'd like the machine to have a good rep, too.

If you love the one you use or know of one you really want, feel free to mention them!  

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## Jesie (Feb 23, 2011)

Anything but a pixie or a 'craft' sewing machine. They can't sew heavy duty.

Singers always a good brand, as are Janomes, Brothers, and Bernettes. They're all not badly priced either.


----------



## Bir (Feb 23, 2011)

Beats me. I have several sewing machines, but none of them work. All Singers, though. Old fashions ones, the ones where they're like... entire tables. I heard Singers old and new are pretty much some of the best sewing machines out there.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 23, 2011)

Stay away from the light-weight machines sold at Wal*Mart~ those are made to their specs, cheap inside so they can be sold at such a deep discount and they will not last! I was sewing a duck canvas knock-about camping kilt and the Singer I had bought at Wally-World gave up right after it made some really nasty plasticgear noises inside! Covered under warranty but I will not use it on heavy stuff again!

One of the best bang for your buck deals would be to find an older, all-metal Singer, Viking or Brother at a garage sale. As Jesie suggests, a Janome is good, too but you're not as likely to find one at a garage sale. The machines listed might be heavy, even for a portable, but they will hold up. Make sure to run it before you buy it.

Also, don't be afraid to take it in and have it serviced before you start your suit. I have a Nakajima Rex 26-188 industrial machine (big, heavy bastard!) that would sew pretty fair when I picked it up for free. I had it tuned up and adjusted so now it runs just like new. The school district I work for was just going to throw it out!

IF you decide to get a serger, either do some garage sale hunting, check your PennySaver ads or just do like I did and buy a Babylock or a Viking new. The shop I bought it from knows I'm going to make a suit with it so they know what abuse it will see. I have been told my Babylock Lauren will take it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Stakie (Feb 23, 2011)

Best sewing machines out there.. in my own personal opinion are Babylock. If you are looking for something new.. or even used they are well worth it. Most if not all can sew through thick fabrics and leather. I have never had a problem with the one I have and it was bought used.

Vikings are pretty darn good as well, I use to take sewing classes and that is what they used. (And babylocks... =3)


----------



## Zenia (Feb 23, 2011)

My favorite machines are Pfaff. I use an awesome industrial at work. I love it to death. I use a Kenmore 12 stitch at home though and it is pretty decent. My mother bought it for me for Christmas about 10 years ago and it is still going strong.


----------



## Karimah (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally I prefer Brother machines, simply because if something goes wrong I can get it serviced just about anywhere that works on sewing machines (same goes for Singer if you find one that is better suited to you). General parts tend to fit Brother sewing machines as well, so instead of paying a lot for specialty parts (like those made for Singer machines) you just have to find a good general-based part.

Because you are a beginner I recommend getting a cheaper machine, the Brother that I have been using was only $90 on Amazon (on sale, I think it was around $120-130 originally) and comes with 59 stitches (I do cosplay as well so I use embroidery in some instances). Go for something like that, if it breaks you won't be to screwed over if someone absolutely can not service it for a reasonable price.

*The trick to sewing heavy fabrics are the needles that you use and the way that you sew.*

While a good machine is vital, it's really up to the person USING it to handle it properly. Thicker needles pierce thicker fabrics, thicker threads hold thicker fabrics together better, and a steady hand that cautiously guides very tricky fabric through the machine yields good quality results. Just remember as you take on this challenge that sewing can be and IS quite tough, no matter how "good" the machine you will still get jams, tears, faults, and errors, and most of them will be beginners mistakes. Just keep pushing through it :3. Try and try again.


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bernina / Bernadette are great, in my opinion. Don't be afraid to get an older machine, they're even likely to be better than the new ones, with sturdier metal parts


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Feb 24, 2011)

Love Singers. Personally if you get a machine, go for a drop in bobbin.


----------



## Artslave (Mar 4, 2011)

Bernina. 'nuff said.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2011)

Karimah said:


> *The trick to sewing heavy fabrics are the needles that you use and the way that you sew.*
> 
> While a good machine is vital, it's really up to the person USING it to handle it properly. Thicker needles pierce thicker fabrics, thicker threads hold thicker fabrics together better, and a steady hand that cautiously guides very tricky fabric through the machine yields good quality results. Just remember as you take on this challenge that sewing can be and IS quite tough, no matter how "good" the machine you will still get jams, tears, faults, and errors, and most of them will be beginners mistakes. Just keep pushing through it :3. Try and try again.



x2 on this.

Needles play a critical role in sewing heavy material. Leather needs a needle that has a point meant to cut through the leather to make the hole. Heavy, loose weave fabrics (faux fur) would be best sewn with a 'ball point' needle. This needle will slip between the threads of the fabric, rather than cut through them.

The heavier thread that you would use for faux fur will also require a needle with a bigger hole in it to accommodate the thread. Any good sewing machine shop will be able to help you with that issue. Even though a regular needle can be threaded with heavy upholstery thread, it will not move smoothly through that small opening.

The biggest thing that I've found out with faux fur is not to 'pull' it through the machine. Assist it, yes, but don't pull it through. This will only cause uneven stitch length and broken needles. I also prefer using binder clips to hold the pieces together as I sew them.

Hope this information is of use to you.


----------

